# Took the plunge today...



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

well actually yesterday. I bought a Kimber UC II in stainless. Thought about it over night and decided I wanted the CDP II. Needless to say I took back the UC and brought the CDP home. I'm much happier now. I want to add a magwell and will take suggestions as to the type and brand. I will be adding some clear coated Alumagrips. I've also been hearing some things about possibly using other magazines. Any other mod suggestions will be welcomed with open arms. Thanks in advance!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

That is awesome, but it still does not get you out of posting, PICS!

Please.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great choice on the CDP, especially if you are going with the Alumagrips. The front strap checkering on the CDP will add a great deal of stability for you. I chose the "slim" grips to aid in concealment. I have medium hands so the slim grip fits pretty well. The furthest part against my body now is the elongated CDP safety. I'm planning to slim it down a bit as well, leaving the right side safety at full length. GOOD LUCK WITH IT.

My CDP with the slim Alumagrips









Original grip width









Alumagrip "slim" width









My Don Hume carry rig


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's some pics. Keep the laughter at my photography skills to a minimum please!


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Dsig for those pics. I love the look of the Alumagrips. I'm think I'm going to go with the standard grips instead of the thin because I have hands like canned hams.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Very nice :smt023 Which sights do you have? I'm loving my Ultra Carry II but I have the plain fixed sights on mine and with the barrel being so short sometimes it's hard to pick up the front sight, especially if your looking at a dark background. I'm having a set of night sights put on mine.

Congrats


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> Very nice :smt023 Which sights do you have? I'm loving my Ultra Carry II but I have the plain fixed sights on mine and with the barrel being so short sometimes it's hard to pick up the front sight, especially if your looking at a dark background. I'm having a set of night sights put on mine.
> 
> Congrats


The CDP comes standard with night sights. You could try painting your front sight to improve acquisition.

A lot of people start at the base Kimber models instead of their mid-range to higher end models due to the initial price. I find that the mid-range models have the features I would initially want and the up charge of adding these features aftermarket is higher than just buying the mid-range model in the first place. The three key features I like on my CDP, night sights, ambi safety and checkered front strap are not available, or added options from Kimber. The higher cost of the CDP vs the Ultra Carry was more than justified when you figure in the cost of these features.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> The CDP comes standard with night sights. You could try painting your front sight to improve acquisition.
> 
> A lot of people start at the base Kimber models instead of their mid-range to higher end models due to the initial price. I find that the mid-range models have the features I would initially want and the up charge of adding these features aftermarket is higher than just buying the mid-range model in the first place. The three key features I like on my CDP, night sights, ambi safety and checkered front strap are not available, or added options from Kimber. The higher cost of the CDP vs the Ultra Carry was more than justified when you figure in the cost of these features.


I agree wholeheartedly and that's what prompted the return of the UC to pick up the CDP instead. I started looking at the extra features and the cost of these upgrades and realized it would be better just to buy the CDP instead.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Really like the rosewood color grips.

Very nice.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice purchase. I love my Kimber so much.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

ratrodfink said:


> Here's some pics. Keep the laughter at my photography skills to a minimum please!


MMMMmmmmm

me so hoooony...

very perty ! :smt023


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I went to the range today with the CDP for the first time. I shot 100 rounds with no problems at all. I used the Kimber mags and Federal ammo. My 5' tall 110 lb. girlfriend shot the pistol also with no problems...she may be a better shot than me...I seem to pull down and left. Well so far so good! Shot some good groups from 6 and 7 yards for her never shooting a pistol and I having not shot one in about 10 years.
mine (21 shots):









Hers (21 shots):


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

the grips are different


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

Super looking carry rig


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Great job and nice looking gun. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Im so jealous!!! Nice pistol, congrats!


----------

